# شرح total sokkia cx



## شريف طير (24 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
إخوتي .. أقدم لكم شرح لجهاز توتال ستايشن ماركة سوكيا موديل cx 
عبارة عن ملف pdf يوجد بالمرفقات
أرجو أن يفيدكم
والله الموفق


----------



## aboanas1 (25 يناير 2013)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## Musbah Ali (26 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## كبل (27 يناير 2013)

الف شكر​


----------



## عبد العظيم على (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو هدايه (22 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح المبسط الجميل رغم انه لايتكلم عن جميع تفاصيل الجهاز ولكم مني كل الاحترام:5:


----------



## حسنين اليونسي (23 يوليو 2013)

شرح جدا رائع ومرتب وواضح وذو فائده....تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (30 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك .. شرح ممتاز .. وعمل مميز نتمنى فقط ان تعلمنا كيف تحول الملفات الي الأكسل


----------



## hisham r (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*بارك الله لك و جعلة فى ميزان حسناتك*

بارك الله لك و جعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## زكريا موسي (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح


----------



## sidali0018 (5 فبراير 2014)

machkooor


----------



## ضياء كاظم (5 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## mohamed abdo abas (5 فبراير 2014)

jnhmk'bhkm.;'/
;;,'
km;lnk;l?
'];
kklkpoj


----------



## همام بن القاسم (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووور على المجهود .. يسلموا


----------



## houssamfansah (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## sky20 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور​


----------



## سيدمحمدين (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## غاوي علم1 (6 فبراير 2014)

في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## obad2008 (18 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## lewaa lb (21 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## essa-92 (29 مارس 2014)

مشكور​


----------



## essa-92 (29 مارس 2014)

برجاء شرح باقي برامج الجهاز​


----------



## ابو هيما (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yahyaalkawri (23 يونيو 2014)

الله يبارك فيك مشكور على هذا الشرح الرائع


----------



## hossam2015 (16 يوليو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (16 يوليو 2015)

thank you so much:28:


----------



## essamsaid (18 سبتمبر 2019)

شكرا


----------



## essamsaid (18 سبتمبر 2019)

شكرا


----------

